# Best dash cam



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a really good easy to use dash camera?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Always search our "Tech Support Articles" for really good reviews.

Search for "Dash cam" - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I second Corday's link. Best one so far would be this one:

Over the Cloud – A BlackVue DR650S-2CH and Power Magic Battery Pack Review - Tech Support Forum


----------

